# Morritts - Unit locations



## Jamerican71 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm working on an exchange to Morritts but want to see exactly where the units are before confirming.  I was there during Ivan in 2004 and stayed in a townhouse which I loved but I also know some units are poolside in the back which I don't want.

Does anybody have a map of the location of the units for Morritts?


----------



## escargot (Jul 24, 2008)

This is the resort newsletter.  Map is on Page 8.

http://www.morritt.com/turtletimes/2008-08_Morritts_Turtle_Times.pdf


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for that link!

Well, I have confirmed a 2 bedroom at Morritts Tortuga and my parents have a 2 bedroom on hold.  Both for Thanksgiving next year.

RCI said they do not have unit numbers assigned as it will be assigned on check in.  

I was there in 2004 (I got my vacation extended to a shelter b/c Hurricane Ivan  ) and we stayed in the townhouse style unit which we loved.  It was to the right of the lobby but doesn't appear on the map at all so I guess that building is gone?

Are the 2 bedrooms clustered around the Premier Pool & Bar?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay....I've talked to Global Resort and my requests for unit is really premature but I can start requesting in Nov 2008.  I'll check back in at that time to find the best location.  The bldg we stayed in has been demolished.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jul 31, 2008)

Post removed.....link didn't work


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jamerican, are you saying that we can request a specific unit 1 year out?  We're going next summer and this would be good news.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## ralphd (Aug 1, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Jamerican, are you saying that we can request a specific unit 1 year out?  We're going next summer and this would be good news.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anne



I am not sure of the current policy, but the policy in the past was that the unit assignments were not made until about 10-14 days prior to the vacation date, and they would not accept requests prior to that date. 
Normally a)Tortuga Club exchangers will be in the poolside units, b) Grand units are all oceanfront and c) Seaside will be impossible for exchangers (Seaside is oversold until the second building is completed).


----------



## Jamerican71 (Aug 2, 2008)

My understanding is that you can put your request in at least a year prior but I might have misunderstood.  

I have a question...In 2004, I stayed in the bldg between Grand and the lobby but it's now demolished.   We loved our 2BR townhouse.  We are now confirmed for Three 2 BR units for Thanksgiving next year and still want the townhouse style.  It would be awesome to be ocean front like we did but it looks like that would mean possibly being in the bldg to the far left of the lobby (bldg I) which is not where we want to be.

I would like to be in a townhouse style 2BR around the premier pool -- does that type of unit exist there or is it a regular 2 BR?  Are the units around that pool in good condition or rather what should I expect in 15/16 months?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Aug 2, 2008)

A few more questions from some family members who are considering going:

Approximately how much does a cab cost from the airport to Morritts?

Does anybody know of and can recommend a driver/cab to be hired for airport transportation and misc trips during the week AND has 3 car seats?

Does Captain Herman have an email address?


----------



## Jbart74 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jamerican71 said:


> My understanding is that you can put your request in at least a year prior but I might have misunderstood.
> 
> I have a question...In 2004, I stayed in the bldg between Grand and the lobby but it's now demolished.   We loved our 2BR townhouse.  We are now confirmed for Three 2 BR units for Thanksgiving next year and still want the townhouse style.  It would be awesome to be ocean front like we did but it looks like that would mean possibly being in the bldg to the far left of the lobby (bldg I) which is not where we want to be.
> 
> I would like to be in a townhouse style 2BR around the premier pool -- does that type of unit exist there or is it a regular 2 BR?  Are the units around that pool in good condition or rather what should I expect in 15/16 months?




There are a bunch of 2 bedroom Townhouses around the premier pool.  I own one and have stayed in many.  They are 1st and 2nd floor townhouses and open from the living room right out to the pool area.  Also have Master balconies overlooking the pool.  Charcoal Bar-B-Ques are spaced around the patios of these units for shared use.  I've never had one more than 15 feet away from the 1st floor patio and have NEVER had to wait to use on.  We really like this feature!  All of these units are currently undergoing updating and that should all be completed by the end of this year at the latest, i would imagine.  (The developer says that it will be done in the next 2 months, so I've added a grace period)  15/16 months most definitely completed.  One nice new feature for these units is the addition of ceiling fans in all bedrooms and living rooms.  You will love the poolside townhouses.  If construction has not yet begun on the next Seaside building, (where you stayed in 2004) you can still maybe get a partial ocean view in Buildings E, D, or G, all Premier Poolside.  Check the map for details.  As you have been there before, you know that the beach is only steps away from any unit on the property.  We really like that a bunch.  Premier Pool is always our request! And, as owners, we always get it!

Have fun and I hope this helps!

JB


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 17, 2008)

JB, we are going next summer and have a 2 bedroom in Tortuga.  Is the premier pool the one with the swim up bar?  That will be our favorite, I'm sure.  What building should we request to be near that?  Is that the building being renovated now?  

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## jadejar (Aug 17, 2008)

The premier pool is the one with the swim-up bar.  There is at least one 2-bedroom townhouse unit in each of buildings C-G around the premier pool.


----------



## escargot (Aug 17, 2008)

Penny at Morritt's books / schedules Capt Herman's trips.   She can answer your questions.  Her email is:  

PTowe@morritts.com


----------



## Jbart74 (Aug 17, 2008)

Anne,  yes, as has been said, the Premier Pool has the swim up bar.  Buildings C, D, E, F, and G all surround the Premier Pool.  They either all have or are undergoing interior renovations.  They will be complete for sure by the time you get there so I wouldn't worry about that.  Actually, I have heard many trip reports from people who have stayed there durring the renovations and have not been inconvenieced at all.  I'd recommend any of the above buildings but would choose C last as it backs up to the laundry and houskeeping building and you tend to get a little noise in the morning with all of the housekeeping carts going out, etc...  Hope that helps.

jb


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks all.

Anne


----------

